# 3-2-2 Spear Ribs Low Heat



## Oakums (Feb 7, 2021)

Tried 3 hrs smoke at 180. Then 2 hrs wrapped with 1/3 apple cider and 2/3 apple juice 180. Final 2hrs unwrapped with BBQ sauce at 225. These were amazing!! Very moist and didn’t completely fall off the bone. Had a little tug to them. Cut them in half and placed on the two higher ricks. Liked these better than my last baby back smoke using 3-2-1.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 7, 2021)

they sure do look good


----------

